# How Many do You Recognise - Costume / Period Drama



## Mark T (Jul 28, 2013)

Eeek!  I've been a bit slow getting anew one of these done and meant to do it earlier today.

So today - costume dramas!







No link this time.  Should range from 80's till current.

Bonus points if you know who replaced the lead character in number 5.


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 28, 2013)

1. Downton Abbey
2. Ripper Street
4. Sharpe
6. Mr Selfridge


----------



## Mark T (Jul 28, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 1. Downton Abbey
> 2. Ripper Street
> 4. Sharpe
> 6. Mr Selfridge


Yes, No, Yes - but which one?, No


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 28, 2013)

5. Robin of Sherwood
Robin was Michael Praed, later played by Jason Connery


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 28, 2013)

2. Little Dorritt

No idea which blinking one for 4!


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 28, 2013)

7. House of Elliott

I'll try Ripper Street again, this time for 9.


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 28, 2013)

8. Housewife, 49


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 28, 2013)

3. Cranford


----------



## Mark T (Jul 29, 2013)

5, 3, 7 & 8 are correct


----------



## Mark T (Jul 29, 2013)

OK a summary and a few clues in need I think!

Correct Answers:
1. Downton Abbey - LeeLee
3. Cranford - LeeLee
4. Sharpe - LeeLee
5. Robin of Sherwood - LeeLee (I was actually expecting that one to be a more difficult one)
7. House of Elliott - LeeLee
8. Housewife, 49  - LeeLee

Which leaves 2, 6 and 9

(2) Ripper Street and Little Dorritt are probably not bad guesses.  What's a common element and then a google image search will help

(6) Mr Selfridge was very close!

(9) 2005


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 29, 2013)

4. Is either Sharpe's Challenge or Sharpe's Peril. I read the books some time ago, but didn't actually see the last two episodes.

9. I think it's Bleak House/


----------



## Mark T (Jul 29, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 4. Is either Sharpe's Challenge or Sharpe's Peril. I read the books some time ago, but didn't actually see the last two episodes.
> 
> 9. I think it's Bleak House/


Challenge I think the website where I grabbed the image from.  Apparently his uniform changes or something so you can tell.

and yes, 9 is Bleak House.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 31, 2013)

You'll have to give us a clue for number 6. I haven't the foggiest and I don't recognise the actress.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 31, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> You'll have to give us a clue for number 6. I haven't the foggiest and I don't recognise the actress.


BBC 1, 2012


----------



## cherrypie (Jul 31, 2013)

No.6.  The Paradise, an adaptation of Emile Zola's book.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 31, 2013)

So,...

Correct Answers:
1. Downton Abbey - LeeLee
2. ???
3. Cranford - LeeLee
4. Sharpe - LeeLee
5. Robin of Sherwood - LeeLee
6. The Paradise - cherrypie
7. House of Elliott - LeeLee
8. Housewife, 49 - LeeLee
9. Bleak House - AlisonM

Does really no one recognise Mr Darcy?


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 31, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Does really no one recognise Mr Darcy?



Nope. When you say Mr Darcy, we think Colin Firth.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 31, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Nope. When you say Mr Darcy, we think Colin Firth.


Sorry, I should of put in the picture of the wet clothes scene shouldn't I 

Something slightly different coming up next!


----------

